# Christian Douglas Hatch, Lt Cdr (N)



## Nfld Sapper (18 Nov 2010)

Christian Douglas Hatch    


HATCH, Christian Douglas - December 7, 1970 - November 17, 2010 It is with tremendous sorrow that we announce the passing of Christian Douglas Hatch, Lt Cdr (N). He was taken from us at just 39 years of age after a 3 year struggle with ALS. He is survived by his wife Karin, sons Harrison and Gareth, parents Dorothy and Douglas Hatch, parents -in-law Teri and Richard Sobo, Eric VanWolde and Ross Murray. Christian attended Markham District High School ('89), then Royal Roads Military College in Victoria, BC, where he was a '93 alumnus, graduating as Cadet Wing Commander and as top cadet for his year. He served on the HMCS Annapolis, HMCS Regina, and HMCS Ottawa before being posted to the Canadian Forces College in Toronto. He was fully committed to his career that took him around the globe and relished the challenges it offered. Christian was a devoted husband and father, openly demonstrating his love for us and treating us to many adventures. His passing has broken our hearts but we take strength from the character, integrity and courage he showed us throughout his life but especially as his illness progressed. We were able to care for Christian at home with the assistance of the Canadian Military and Veterans' Affairs, the generous love and support of family, the compassion and understanding of friends, neighbours and even strangers. We wish to thank Jessica and Dr. Patterson, and especially Paul and Ruby for their kindness and personal care. All of these incredible efforts, humanity and generosity helped us to feel peace and fill our home with love and laughter right to the end. Friends will be received at the Dixon- Garland Funeral Home, 166 Main Street N., (Markham Rd.) Markham, ON on Friday 6:00 to 9:00 p.m. Funeral service at St. Andrews United Church, 32 Main Street N., Markham, ON. on Sat. 12:00 p.m. A Celebration of Life will take place at the Canadian Forces College, 215 Yonge Boulevard Toronto, Ontario Canada M5M 3H9, immediately following the service. Interment at Beechwood Cemetery, Ottawa, ON on Tuesday, November 23, 2010 at 2:30 p.m. In lieu of flowers, donations can be made to a college fund for Harrison and Gareth at any branch of TD Canada Trust, account 631 0148


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2010)

Condolences to the family and friends.  RIP Lt Cdr HAtch


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2010)

My sincere condolences


----------

